# I was wondering...



## mepps_fisher (May 6, 2009)

What do you guys think happens to bass that get released at a boat ramp after a tournament? Do they stay there? Was just thinking this as I saw a shore fisherman bass fishing near a ramp after a tournament


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

I think most of them just swim away...ultimately their would be too many bass in one location and food would become scarce.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## stak45dx1 (Jun 21, 2011)

on many lakes the same spots produce large fish time and time again. is it that the fish released after tournaments find their way back? or do new fish move up into those spots and the released fish stay at the closest best area, creating kind of a rotation of bass through out the lake? I don't know the answers to those questions.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

They've done some tagging/ tracking studies on this. They said some left immediately, some hung around for a day or 2 and some made it their new home. There was no rhyme or reason to why they stayed or left.... just whatever that particular fish felt like doing...

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## rustyfish (Apr 27, 2004)

All fish species and sizes have prime habitats and locations. The big fish are going to dominate those prime habitats and tend to run smaller fish out. As fish are removed from those spots new fish move in quickly. If you catch a big fish chances are that he was there for a reason and if given the chance he will go back or another one will happily take his spot. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------

